# Update on cracked egg!



## Peach (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys as promised I would let u all know how our cracked egg is doing, well a month down the line I decided to put a light against him ( didn't pick him up) and on one side I seem to have grown a dark shadow, egg is still white and does not smell so I'm still keeping my fingers and toes crossed.... Hopefully this baby is gonna hatch and not blow, we're now on day 94 so still have time for a miracle.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

That sounds promising. That and the fact that it didn't explode when you touched it!


----------



## Peach (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Peach (Oct 5, 2015)

This is the all one egg.


----------



## Peach (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if lines at top are veins or Iam just holding onto hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know. It could be a grenade.
If you even hatch ONE you'll be ahead of me.


----------



## Peach (Oct 5, 2015)

He's on his own so if we do get an explosion then it won't effect the others. Have never seen a tort egg explode so this is gonna be new.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll be interested to see what happens, good luck!!


----------



## Peach (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you, I will keep all updated.


----------



## The caretaker (Oct 17, 2015)

Good luck with your egg. I am still waiting for my first fertile egg


----------

